# DS 260, Performing Skilled or Unskilled Labor and Certification by the Secretary



## My_Immigration (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi,
I am helping my uncle to fill out his DS 260 family based USA immigration visa application form.
In the DS 260 form, one field asks, 'Do you seek to enter the United States for the purpose of performing skilled or unskilled labor but have not yet been certified by the Secretary of Labor?' This question has a Yes/ No answer. 
My uncle intend to run a business as a partner that his sister (who is the petitioner for his application) established in USA. So, obviously, he will be performing skilled labor. However, he is not yet certified by the Secretary of Labor because he has not received a visa and has not immigrated to USA yet.
So, what should be the proper answer to this question that will not jeopardize his visa application?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

So now we are concentrating on the employment based visa. Still the same questions - country of citizenship, details about job functions.


----------

